
Arizona school bus gains WiFi, students suddenly chill out and get productive - transburgh
http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/14/arizona-school-bus-gains-wifi-students-suddenly-chill-out-and-g/
======
ShabbyDoo
When 'The Man' stops treating kids like caged animals, the kids might stop
behaving like beasts.

